
Show HN: Plisqin, an SQL generator written in Racket - default-kramer
https://docs.racket-lang.org/plisqin/index.html
======
default-kramer
Author here. Please let me know if you know of any similar prior work. The
most promising seems to be Korma:
[http://www.sqlkorma.com/](http://www.sqlkorma.com/)

Also on my reading list:

[http://htsql.org/](http://htsql.org/)

[https://github.com/fukamachi/sxql](https://github.com/fukamachi/sxql)

[https://www.hugsql.org/](https://www.hugsql.org/)

[http://cosette.cs.washington.edu/](http://cosette.cs.washington.edu/)

[https://www.datomic.com/](https://www.datomic.com/)

[https://github.com/jkk/honeysql](https://github.com/jkk/honeysql)

[https://docs.sqlalchemy.org/en/latest/core/tutorial.html](https://docs.sqlalchemy.org/en/latest/core/tutorial.html)

